# New Hive Lifter for sale



## beesohappy

Hi! Great idea. Sure looks like a back saver. How much is it and how much would it cost to get it to Sacramento CA?


----------



## v-beebud

Looks like a great tool for a small side liner like myself. This is definitely going on my wish list. :applause:

Vic


----------



## ericweller

I have one and it works very well. It works on boxes with both cut in handholds or cleats. It is definitely a back saver. It was about $1500 USD with shipping. I move about 20 hives seasonally so it is the perfect size for the small beekeeper.


----------

